# please id this fish



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

hi can you id this fish for me please. it was sold as a rhom and i've had people say its a spilo c.f and a medinai

Thanks


----------



## EddC (Apr 1, 2004)

That is an Irritan or a Rhom Varient

Thanks

EddC


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

> That is an Irritan or a Rhom Varient
> 
> Thanks
> 
> EddC


Imma agree...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Doesnt look like an irritans to me.


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

i've had all sorts of suggestions what it is







all i know is that its a piranha!


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

Look like my spiloCf.


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

> Look like my spiloCf.


Like mine as well ;p


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

french toast said:


> > Look like my spiloCf.
> 
> 
> Like mine as well ;p


 I agree...


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

heres another photo


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

I was leaning more on Rhom varient than irritans but I can't tell if they scutes look more rhom like or spilo like. they seem to be small. Eyes look like they may be getting a red tint though, could be the pic.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Looks to be what they call a S.Spilopleura CF, otherwise known as ruby red spilo. Jaw structure is too weak & adipose fin is too large to be S.rhombeus. Red eyes are common to Spilo CF and S.rhombeus, yellow common to S.medinai.


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

While you may make good points, what about the scutes??


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

'Definitely of the spilopluera group ... I actually think it might be the elusive medenii .... Look at the tail, spilo cf has a hyaline edge to the caudal fin ... '

lophius-APUK

thats a quote from lophius from APUK...


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

he looks like my spilo cf


----------

